# Your favorite system test? Hannibal



## JBL Fan (May 1, 2010)

I wasn't sure where this thread fit so...

One of my favorite system tests is Hannibal. There's a scene (can't remember the number) where the chief inspector knocks on the door of the Palazzo Library where Hannibal is working. There are so many nuggets in there to test. The boom of heavy door closing behind the inspector; the hiss of a cigarette in the ashtray and the snap of Hannibal’s camera. Both actors have deep voices and gives the listener the opportunity to see if the center is anemic or too chesty. Since they're in a very large room that echoes, you can see if you're surrounds are giving you spatial relation. Do you feel like you're in the room? 

I've listened to this scene a 100 times and I'm sure you guys have a favorite.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

I love the opening battle scene of Gladiator, hearing the shouts of battle, arrows whistling through the air, the clash of swords and shields and the hoof beats of horses. That is the scene I used to test my gear.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

War of the Worlds with the tripod exiting the ground. :hsd: There is glass shattering, ground shaking, people screaming, dirt falling...... Love it!


----------

